# ChickaNucky and Keyzah exchange....



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

nose kisses without a barricade!!!







She was still restrained but no bloodshed and he actually approached her.... warily perhaps but she was calmly ecstatic that he gave her a smooch. Her little eyes were beaming but she kept her tiny little puppy body calm around the Husky boy with issues. She so wanted to do the puppy zoomy dance but she remained calm as I held her collar. They exchanged several kisses.







Baby steps with the chicken Nucky boy and the baby. 

Jethro wonders if he will still have a chance to have an in house Frat brother of his very own....

For those who do not know Nuck has some (OK, a lot of) confidence issues and is fine with the original Paq but lacks the confidence to deal with other dogs (or most new situations of any type).


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay!!!!







My Charlie just gave Wally his first kiss too so I know how happy you are!!!! Charlie has issues too.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Nucky has a girl friend!
Nucky has a girl friend!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

For Nucky and Baby Keyzah!!







Really, any progress is good progress-- and nose kisses, for Nuck, are huge! No barrier! Way to go! Good boy Nucky!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

YAY!!!

Sounds like some baby steps were made today, great job to both the Nuck boy and zoomie Keyzah!

You must of been so excited!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT... love those baby steps. You should be very happy about this progress.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

About the only way I would be happier is to figure out what caused the change in Nuck and getting him back to how he was pre-neuter (but still with those parts gone).


----------

